# Berechnung der Drehzahl bei FU



## Stift1802 (23 August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich habe ein Motor, ein FU und ein Getriebe.
Nun soll ich rechnerisch ermitteln bei welcher Frequenz (20-80 Hz) die Drehzahl vorne am Getriebe ist. Und zudem noch eine Aussage über das Drehmoment machen super wäre da auch rechnerisch dann könnte ich eine Exel-Tabelle erstellen.
Könnte mir jemand weiter Helfen wie ich sowas berechnen könnte???

Gruß Stift


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2008)

Hast du einen Drehgeber am Motor dran ?

Ist sonst etwas problematisch wegen des Motorschlupfes.


Hast du eine Drehgeber dran --> brauchst du die Drehzahl NICHT berechnen *ROFL*


----------



## ge-nka (23 August 2008)

Ein Beispiel reine Theorie,
Motor treibt Getriebe,Getriebe hat an der Welle 100 U/min (kann man aus Motordrehzahl  und Getriebe Übersetzungswert errechnen)
Angaben am Motor oder  Motor -Getriebe sind immer für 50Hz.
Erst finden wir eine Konstante womit wir leichter rechnen können
ich mache immer ,dass ich einen U/min-wert für 1Hz raus finde.
100 U/min durch 50 Hz gleich 2 (U/min)/Hz.
Jetzt für 20Hz > 20x2=40U/min
            80Hz > 80x2=160U/min
            63Hz > 63x2=126U/min

Für Drehmoment ist folgende Aussage ,
Bei einem FU der über die U/f Kennlinie geregelt wird (was in der Praxis  meistens der Fall ist )
Bleibt der Drehmoment bis 50Hz konstant,da die Leistung(Drehmoment) mit Anhebung der Spannung kompensiert wird,
ab 50 Hz ist die Spannungsspitze erreicht und Drehmoment nimmt  mit steigenden Drehzahl ab. Und zwar bei 100 Hz hat er 50% des Drehmoments.
Wenn man den Motor mit sogenannter 87 Hz U/f Kennlinie betreibt
dann bleibt der Drehmoment bis 87Hz konstant.(ist aber eine große
Thermische und Elektrische (Ampere) Belastung für den Motor)


----------



## Anwender (25 August 2008)

Hallo,
aus deiner Beschreibung geht einiges nicht hervor.
Deswegen mehrere Hinweise.
Leistung (Wirkleistung) lässt sich meistens direkt am FU-Display ablesen (wenn Parameter für diese Anzeige eingestellt), genauso ist es mit dem Drehmoment.
Diese beiden lassen sich also, falls ein Display existiert, meistens direkt ablesen.
Beim (Getriebe) Motor kann es sein, dass beide Drehzahlen auf dem Typenschild stehen (vor u. nach Getriebe) ansonsten dürfte das auch kein größeres Problem sein (Dreisatz-Rechung).
Außerdem gibt es den einfachen Zusammenhang zwischen Leistung P, Drehmoment M, und Drehzahl n:
P=M*omega, omega=2*pi*f,
f pro sec, d.h. die drehzahl muß auf 1 sec bezogen werden und mit 2*pi multipliziert werden (das wäre omega)
bsp für omega: drehzahl motor ist 60 u/min, omega=(2*pi*1)1/sec ~(6,28)1/sec

Viele Grüße


----------

